# Gorilla glue 4



## Johnny5968 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Johnny5968 (Dec 16, 2018)

Got a bit of pm...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2018)

are you going to take care of that PM?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2018)

A wise woman (Rose) once recommended Dr Zymes to me. Works very well and is ok to use in flower...


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2018)

regalia biofungicide


----------



## Johnny5968 (Dec 20, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> are you going to take care of that PM?


Yeah. I use garden safe organic spray..I dont like to use it alot during the white hair faze...


----------



## umbra (Dec 20, 2018)

regalia can be used up to 4 hours before harvest


----------

